# In Ear Monitors RULE!



## Rick Pierpont (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I got my new Shure PSM200 in-ear monitor system delivered on Friday and used them all day yesterday at practice. Wow! Why have I waited so long? My ears felt great after hours of practice, my throat felt great after hours of singing, and I was actually able to hear myself sing AND play clearly for the first time ever! They do take some geting used to, but I could tell right away that it will be 100% worth it! And these are the bottom of the Shure's line and they are still amazing!

If anyone here is on the fence about getting them, jump off, do yourself a favor, and get them!


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 13, 2008)

If I end up in a gigging band again, I'll likely do this (depending on the completely uncooperative/crappy sound guys at local clubs). 

I plan on picking up a set of the Shure canal headphones for use while recording (can't get much more isolation than that).


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm waiting until I can afford a set of UE-5s before going down the in-ear route, so it's safe to say it's gonna be a while...


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Jan 13, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> If I end up in a gigging band again, I'll likely do this (depending on the completely uncooperative/crappy sound guys at local clubs).
> 
> I plan on picking up a set of the Shure canal headphones for use while recording (can't get much more isolation than that).


I've seen on local cover band that carries around their own sub-mixer so that they aren't a slave to the club sound guys as much.



ukfswmart said:


> I'm waiting until I can afford a set of UE-5s before going down the in-ear route, so it's safe to say it's gonna be a while...


I was very tempted to wait and get something better too, but I'm glad that I stepped in and got these. I can always upgrade later. These systems keep their value on eBay pretty good too.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rick Pierpont said:


> I've seen on local cover band that carries around their own sub-mixer so that they aren't a slave to the club sound guys as much.



That's something I've considered as well, though I think that'd just confuse them too


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Jan 13, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> That's something I've considered as well, though I think that'd just confuse them too



 Yeah, that doesn't take much unfortunately. My old singer used his in a 80's metal cover band too and he just made the sound man cooperate! Luckily, your mix tends to stay more stable since you aren't degrading your hearing as the night goes on (al least that's I've been told by many).


----------



## Pauly (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm eventually going to get some UE-11's for personal listening and if I need to use any for a band situation. I have the UE Super.Fi 5 Pro's at the moment for listening, but I wanna go custom fit + uber sound!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 13, 2008)

Both of my bands have been using Carvin in-ear moniters for the last year. They are a godsend!


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 13, 2008)

Rick Pierpont said:


> I was very tempted to wait and get something better too, but I'm glad that I stepped in and got these. I can always upgrade later. These systems keep their value on eBay pretty good too.



Really? I don't understand how that can be since, as far as I'm aware, Ultimate Ears are all custom moulded; my bro has a set of 5's and is about to make the jump to the 11s

EDIT: just realised you meant the Shure systems, not the UEs. Whoops!


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Jan 14, 2008)

Pauly said:


> I'm eventually going to get some UE-11's for personal listening and if I need to use any for a band situation. I have the UE Super.Fi 5 Pro's at the moment for listening, but I wanna go custom fit + uber sound!


Awesome!



Shannon said:


> Both of my bands have been using Carvin in-ear moniters for the last year. They are a godsend!



yeah, the singer/guitarist has been using them occasionally, but now we are all getting them and making the switch! They are indeed a Godsend.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 14, 2008)

I want to get some of these in the not to distant future but I have no idea what I will need and what to look out for.


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2008)

I might consider it.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 14, 2008)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the singer/guitarist has been using them occasionally, but now we are all getting them and making the switch! They are indeed a Godsend.



Ya, it's funny how most people don't realise how good headphones can sound. When I think how much of a jump the Super.Fis were from stock buds.  Then once you get a good portable amp (plugs for Ray Samuels stuff here!) and a good line-dock cable. ZOMG!!!!! Incredible quality sound.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Jan 14, 2008)

s7eve said:


> I want to get some of these in the not to distant future but I have no idea what I will need and what to look out for.


There are three basic components: 

- a transmitter that hooks up to one of the monitor outputs of the board. 
- a receiver pack that you wear 
- ear pieces that plug into the out put of the receiver pack and they fit into your ears. Think of them like ear plugs with little speakers in them.

In general you would need a transmitter per monitor mix (I don't know if they make fancier transmitters that handle more than one mix and RF channel). Instead of the output going to a power amp which is hooked up to monitor wedges, it would instead go to your transmitter. You can have multiple receivers "listen" to the same channel (or monitor mix) too. SO if everyone in the band wanted the same mix (doubtful), you could purchase one transmitter and a receiver/ear piece set for each member. 

You can spend all sorts of sick money on this stuff, but I have to tell you that even the bottom of the Shure line I got is really nice. 

And I'm still able to headbang with them in!   

Hope that helps clear it up some.



Rick said:


> I might consider it.


I put it off for years, now I wish I hadn't.



Pauly said:


> Ya, it's funny how most people don't realise how good headphones can sound. When I think how much of a jump the Super.Fis were from stock buds.  Then once you get a good portable amp (plugs for Ray Samuels stuff here!) and a good line-dock cable. ZOMG!!!!! Incredible quality sound.


I know! It really is hard to believe! Get the speaker cabinets off the stage and the drums behind a shield and it would really be amazing! 

I bet. I will likely upgrade in the future, but these will do for now. Glad that it has worked out so well for you.


----------



## darren (Jan 14, 2008)

I think this may be something my band will have to consider. Our new drummer is hearing-disabled (he's completely deaf in his right ear as a result of surgery) and with our setup of two guitars + bass + samples, monitoring is tricky, and our stage volumes get pretty high pretty quickly.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Jan 14, 2008)

darren said:


> I think this may be something my band will have to consider. Our new drummer is hearing-disabled (he's completely deaf in his right ear as a result of surgery) and with our setup of two guitars + bass + samples, monitoring is tricky, and our stage volumes get pretty high pretty quickly.


Yikes! Yeah, you seriously might want to get them before you end up like your drummer.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Rick, +rep

One more question how do flat response ear plugs compare to these? I understand the benefits of not requiring on stage monitoring with ear monitors but how do they sound in comparison?


----------



## darren (Jan 14, 2008)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Yikes! Yeah, you seriously might want to get them before you end up like your drummer.



His hearing loss isn't a result of high volume. But he now takes really good care of his hearing in his good ear, and the rest of us are trying to follow his example.

In our situation, it's tricky because we have to make sure he's always got a good monitor mix coming at him from his left side. But we're more than willing to accommodate him, because he's like one of the family. In-ear monitors might make everything a little easier, but then again, it may not.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Jan 14, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Thanks Rick, +rep
> 
> One more question how do flat response ear plugs compare to these? I understand the benefits of not requiring on stage monitoring with ear monitors but how do they sound in comparison?


You're welcome and thank *you*. 

Not sure. I know that in general people try to get speakers and microphones with flat response so frequencies are falsy cut or boosted. That way you hear a more accurate sound reproduction. I would assume that flat response ear monitors are better and more expensive. That's my guess, I'm sure there is someone more knowledgeable that could set the record straight. Mr. Google maybe able to help also, I just don't have time to ask him tonight. 



darren said:


> His hearing loss isn't a result of high volume. But he now takes really good care of his hearing in his good ear, and the rest of us are trying to follow his example.
> 
> In our situation, it's tricky because we have to make sure he's always got a good monitor mix coming at him from his left side. But we're more than willing to accommodate him, because he's like one of the family. In-ear monitors might make everything a little easier, but then again, it may not.


Sorry, I wasn't trying to say that. I understand that it was the result of surgery (I guess gone bad?). I was merely stating that if the rest of you don't take care of your ears, then you will end up like him. That's good that you are trying to be good though. I wore ear plugs for a while on stage. 

I would suspect that in-ears would make your job easier getting him a more consistent monitor mix -- while also reducing the volume to that ear. Its really nice that you guys are sensitive to his needs and treat each other like family. In reality, bands very much are like family - quirks and all!  I hope you guys find a solution that works out well. I'd be curious to hear how things go if you decide to use in-ears for him (and/or the rest of the band). 

Good luck!


----------

